# Podophyllin treatment for genital warts



## nneecole (Oct 11, 2011)

What procedure code and is there a HCPCS code for the podophyllin can I bill? I can't seem to find it. Thanks!


----------



## virginiap (Oct 11, 2011)

*Reply to the podophyllin treatment*

Hi my name is Virginia Pujol and I am CDC certified. To answer your question, how was this applied? Was it done as smeared on as a destruction or was it done at interlesionals. 
Virginia


----------



## nneecole (Oct 11, 2011)

It was put on as destruction. Its a gel and the doctor applied the gel to the warts.


----------



## virginiap (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, he did do it as a destruction. There is no HCPCS code for the podophyllin, If it is on the penis only you would code that as 54056 x 1 (up to 15) dx being 078.11. Other wise you would just code it as a regular destruction of 17110 x1 with dx of 078.11 . Hope this helps you.
Virginia


----------



## virginiap (Oct 11, 2011)

Also if it is female genitalia of the vuva only use 56501 x 1 (up to 15) or vaginal 57061 x 1 (up to 15).  Same dx 078.11. These are all any method.
Virginia      (dermatology  coder)


----------



## nneecole (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow! Thanks a ton. This REALLY helps. Thanks again!


----------

